
Ask HN: What is Your Digital Note Taking Solution? - nsomaru
Hi HN.<p>I am trying to find the perfect note-taking solution for my requirements below.<p>Any thoughts you have would be appreciated.<p>Requirements:<p>-- No paper
-- Tablet
-- Pointed Stylus (not cumbersome finger-sized ones)
-- Ability to view and edit previous pages
-- Integrated device (view + edit on the same device)
-- Price: ~$200
-- Support in India<p>Thanks.
======
mtgx
The only one that fits your description and is not too big is the Galaxy Note
8.0, but it's about 2x more I think.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SN-
GprwU9y0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SN-GprwU9y0)

You won't find any tablet that is $200 and does what you need, and even if you
want, it will probably be terrible performance/quality wise. I do think this
one should've been $300 with a 1080p screen, but this is what you get right
now.

------
josephpmay
You're not going to realistically get a tablet with those features at that
price. You're best bet is probably to go with the Galaxy Note 8.0 or buy a
used iPad and a capacitative stylus (with the Notability app, this is an
amazing solution despite the fact that it uses a "finger-sized" stylus - Wacom
tablets are expensive).

